
SHOW HN: Node.js API for tracking cancelled internships due to Covid-19 - ShizzleNauts
https://github.com/RidhwaanDev/cancelled_internships
======
ShizzleNauts
As a student who wants to iterate on ideas quickly, I can appreciate how easy
and simple it is to get an idea working with node.js.

